# Best method to remove stain from a deck???



## TJ's Painting (Aug 29, 2008)

Customer asked if we could remove the stain/water sealer from her deck. Another contractor did the work 2 years prior and it looks very uneven. Should we sand it off or is there any kind of stripper to apply?? tks


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone on here may no of a product, but it looks like alot of sanding and scraping in your future. 

I personaly have never had the luck of having to do this on a deck. Few weeks back had to remove stain and polly on some interior also the paint that was sealed on it from the previous painters cut line. Used scrapers and sandpaper to remove it all.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Well if its a semi trans or translucent finish on there now most strippers in the gallon jugs will work. Spray it on with a garden prayer and let sit. Agitate a little with a stiff brush and rinse with low pressure.

Sometimes wetting the deck first prior to spraying the stripper helps as well to keep it wet. When done rinsing apply a brightener to neutralize the deck (stripper). Make sure you let completely dry prior to finishing if your using oil anyways.

If you feel the grain has risen a little after stripping then a light sanding may be in order. 

Decks can be tricky have you done them before? If you do it wrong it won't be fun to fix


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

A product like FLOODPRO® STRIPPER/CLEANER is good for this or if you can get your hands on POWERLIFT® DECK SEALER REMOVER. Works easier than you might think. Stripping deck finishes is not the same as stripping paints. 

You can brighten it back up too if needed using FLOOD® WOOD CLEANER PREMIUM WOOD CLEANER AND BRIGHTENER or similar product. 

***Spend a minute reading up on these products before you buy, Flood Co. recently changed up a bunch of their stuff. Did away with some, merged others and some new.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have had no problem with Sherwin Williams product. The deck in the picture is freshly revived after stripping:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If I were you, I would find out what they put on it before, if they used anything with silicone in it you will have a tough time getting that off, and you really have to get that stuff off.If the can says waterproofing on if it was most likely in it.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

SW products.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I bet if you look at the ingredient list in most retail sold gallon jugs the stuff is the same. The only time your getting better product are buying them directly thru a chemical distributor... IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think any one here is pushing "better product". We are all responding to the OP with our experience.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

In my experience, the stripper removes MOST of the stain but not all of it, you still have some scraping/sanding to do when you're done. It can be very tedious, but worth it when the client thinks you built them a new deck instead of uncovering the old one!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wolman's deckstrip


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

swp deckscapes or b moore products i have found work the best but make sure you get it all off before restaing or it will be uneven


----------



## cande (Apr 24, 2008)

HD-80 is a stripper for heavy duty work. Comes dry and you mix it to the strength you feel you need. Google it - it's available online.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

cande said:


> HD-80 is a stripper for heavy duty work. Comes dry and you mix it to the strength you feel you need. Google it - it's available online.:thumbsup:


that's what we use... its works!


----------



## PeteL (Apr 27, 2009)

F18 followed with oxalic acid to brighten/neutralize also works well. Pressuretek.com sells both


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

PeteL said:


> F18 followed with oxalic acid to brighten/neutralize also works well. Pressuretek.com sells both



Pete, your website is great! Reminds me of spaceballs. 

We use the same chems.

Sodium hydroxide is the main chem in most exterior oil based deck strippers. We need a smiley stripper logo! Maybe MAK's bananna jerk smiley will do??


----------

